# Anyone own a Gamefish PFD?



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am considering a good quality PFD with storage pockets for ocean expedition kayaking.

Looks like Ultra has discontinued the Sportsfish and replaced it with the Gamefish PFD.

Has anyone got one of these?

http://www.ultrapfd.com.au/default.asp?PageID=43









PFD1, Lots of pockets but looks pretty Bulky?
How have you found it?


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

How do you put the Trek on - no zip so over the head I guess?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not keen on the idea of a PFD you have to inflate to get it to float you.

What if you are so traumatised you can't inflate it e.g. vomiting uncontrollebly, just hit by a shark attack and semi-comatosed, unconscious from a knock on the head, or unconscious from an (maybe massive blood loss) injury? Prefer it is there regardless of my state, floating me and what's left, without the requirement to activate flotation. ("I still have an arm" .... Monty Python).

I know the PFD 2 is bulky, but it works every time.

Trevor


----------

